# cubers going to cubing Peoria 2020



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 3, 2020)

anyone goin?


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 3, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 3, 2020)

cool


----------



## STLCuber (Feb 3, 2020)

I want to but it’s right after another thing I have to go to. I’ll keep you updated if I’m going


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 4, 2020)

I’m not going. Omaha Virtual Cubing 2020 just got scheduled, which is closer for me. Sorry!


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 4, 2020)

im going there to anyway so, cool


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah good luck hope you break all your PRs!


----------



## MBCubes (Feb 9, 2020)

I would go except its on my dad's birthday and it has mostly just boring events that every comp has and im already going to MCC alpha 1 weekend later and cubing for a cure dayton the weekend after that


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 9, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> Yeah good luck hope you break all your PRs!


thanks


----------

